# Calling Gearbuster......



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Steve,

Could you PM me please.

I still have not received payment for the cars I sent you......

Thanks!

Wayne


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Wayne, you really should have taken this up thru private email or phone calls, I have dealt with Steve on more then 2 or 3 occassions and was always treated more then fair.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

.........


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I just want to finish my transaction with him whatever way possible and move on.......

No harm,no foul to either of us.

Steve has a spotless reputation on this board and I in no way am trying to tarnish it.

Just want to tie up our loose ends from our transaction through PM or post whatever it takes.......

Wayne


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Steve,

Still no payment.......

Lets finish this transaction on your end already.....

Thanks!

Wayne


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

You know, I've never had a problem one with Steve...top notch guy...

But I'm wondering if he's ok........I haven't seen him online in a while...and he didn't make last week's chat either...... 

I'll give him a call sometime tomorrow to check up on him.....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Tex! Good plan. Maybe sumpthin's up? This seems out of whack to me as well.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I am getting worried too. I've dealt with Steve a few times. He is a great guy. 

Hoping all is well,
Mike


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Steve is sitting on about 15 project cars for me, I talked to him the other day, he's really really bogged down with work.I'm not worried.
He's a friend and trustworthy guy, he'll come thru.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Steve!

Another day passes and still no payment arrives......

Its been 3-4 weeks since I sent the cars to you and I still haven't received payment yet.

My schedule is just as busy as yours and I would like to finish our transaction already so I can move on already........

I've been very patient on my end and I am trying to be understanding but the negative rating on your trader ratings is looming on the horizon with me if you don't get this resolved with me soon.

I don't mean to put this out on the boards for the world to see but PMing you has got me nowhere as of late.......

I would like to know the statis of my payment? Is it in transit in the mail, being paid, not paid?????

Is $35 worth tarnishing your reputation on the boards for?

I gave you a deal on the cars originally also, can you at least get me payment for them?

I'm starting to lose my patience,

Wayne


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*a little help from friends...*

Wayne!,
I read that those who know Steve said plain as day that they would PERSONALLY give him a call to see whats up with him. The least that you could do is wait 1 day for a response from them as to their findings. 
We have all been burnt in some way or another when dealing with selling/buying slots. But This guy (whom I do not know) must have a good reputation if others here are vouching for him. 
A word of recommendation ...Do not send merchandise UNTIL you have payment in hand..or PAYPAL account.
My 2 cents
RAy


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah,

Shame on me for sending cars to a guy who has a good trader reputation on the boards without getting paid first.....

I'll know next time.......

Boy do I feel the fool.......


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Yet another PM sent........


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

GB's reputation will not be tarnished from this as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*gear*

I thouth he said he had to go some place for a week? trying tto help out.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*Gb*

BRPHO send me the bill and i will paypal as soonas my wife get home. i cant do the paypal think my self  LP


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah Cowboy! No kiddin! Your a class act!

Darn it, Please forward the bill to me tonite if it falls through and your wife cant paypal it for you. 

I'll gladly pay Buster's tab! Pronto. End of story. Period.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*Gear Buster*

BRPHO I need your PayPal email address so I can pay you. As soon as I get that, I'll PayPal you the $35.00 Gear Buster owes you.
--fordcowboy


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

That's why I love this forum: full of kind and caring people.
I have nothing to say against GB or BRPHO: I've made a nice trade in the past with the first and I can understand the impatience of the second (even if this board is not like the ePay resolution center...). 
Anyway, my hats off to Fordcowboy


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Guys!

I am in no way looking to make anyone look bad here.

I understand people get busy and distracted in life with other things.

I for one know it with 2 little ones myself.

I just want to resolve my swap with gear buster and move on. No harm no foul.

I'm officially out of slots now since selling off my collection on the boards to many of you. I just don't have the time for them in my life now....

I can honestly say I have met or swapped with many of you in the past and had very good experiences with many of you.

NOW, this is where I have become lost????

Somehow paypal got brought up here?

I don't have a paypal account as I originally posted in my for sale posting.

I specifically stated check or money order as payment.

Now I get a PM last night from gear buster stating he sent payment to my paypal.

I don't have one!

A check or money order for $35 is what I have been asking for sent to me for the last 3-4 weeks to resolve this deal....

I don't care who pays gear busters bill, himself or one of his friends here on the board. 

I would like to get this resolved already and put it behind me.....

I'm sure Steve is a nice guy and is busy but you don't go and eat at a restaurant and then tell the owner sorry I'm to busy to pay the bill and walk away or tell the owner I sent payment to your paypal account which is nonexistent on the owners end.

I just want to be paid so we can put this silliness to sleep already......

This issue still has not been resolved between Steve(gear buster and myself).

If one of you, his many friends wants to pay his way for him, I don't care where the $35 payment comes from in check,money order or cash,but I come from the school of paying your own way and a handshake is held with respect. I shouldn't of had to question this persons reputation based off all of your resonses holding Steve in such high regards here on the boards.

Thats why I went ahead and sent him the cars before payment was sent by him. This is where I faultered on my end of being to trusting of individuals here.......

Wayne


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok Whatever ! I Have An E-mail Address, Or You Can Pm Me. Your Choice!
Make With Your Address, And I'll Pay Bustser's Tab.

You Could Also Contact Fordcowboy Who Originaly Stepped Up To The Plate. I Dont Care, Just So Long As It's Done. K!?

Re Your Last Statement: I Find Your Out Of Hand And Sidearm Impunment Regarding The Trustworthiness Of This Board Enmass Offensive. You Dont Know Me! 

But You'll Gladly Take My Check??!! Please Hurry Up! I'm Waiting. You Will Recieve Your Payment Registered Mail K?! Dee Yoo Enn - Done! 

So Hurry Up,


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm not looking to pick fights with people here and obviously you took what I posted out of text.

I stated that I had wonderful experiences with the majority of the board members here which is why I was trusting to send gear buster the cars before receiving payment. He and I had been dealing well up until I didn't receive payment on his end for the last set of cars I sent him.

They were all new or ran very limited and he didn't have any complaints with them to my knowledge.

Steve and I should be able to work this out ourselves eventhough many of you stepped up to the plate for him.

Also I don't like the tone I am getting here either in emails posted!

I'm not the bad guy here just asking to be paid for product that was received by Steve. I think 3-4 weeks is more than considerate to give someone to pay you for product especially when it is only $35 we are talking about.

None of you would like it if I didn't pay you for product you sent me without me paying for it!

I've had good standings on this board also and made many friends myself along the way and gave many of you deals on this board of stuff I had for sale far lower in price than you could of bought it at any of the shops or anywhere else.


I'm not looking to pick fights or make enemies and I'm trying to still be understanding of Steve(gear buster ) and his busy schedule.

The problem I have is that my understanding is many of you are friends of gear buster and you accept the fact that him not paying me at this point 3-4 weeks later is okay with you?

If you say your going to purchase product from someone then you should be responsible to pay for it on your end no matter how busy you are.....

I think it is very admirable that many of you stepped up to the plate for him but I think gear buster and I should work this out ourselves without others having to for him......

I posted this problem on the boards to gets Steve's attention since Pm's were not getting answered originally. Sorry to have to air out dirty laundry for all to see but if it gets results then I guess this is the route I have to take whether many of you stick up for his actions or not......

Sorry if you misinterpretted what I stated in previous emails.

I wasn't looking to get attacked or to pick fights, I'm the victim here just trying to get paid for product I gave your friend Steve a deal on.

Its time for Steve (gear buster) to step up and make things right eventhough many of you are defending him for his actions to this point!

Enough said,

Wayne


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't blame the guy for wanting to get paid, a month is a long time to wait for your cash. 

Who disagrees with that?

Sounds like some real miscommunication going on here. 
I hope it's resolved before it get's any uglier.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't want it to get uglier, I just want it resolved.

I don't want hurt feelings on either of our ends!

I hope Steve and I can resolve this and move on and still be friends afterwards.

I am being understanding to his busy schedule but almost a month to get payment out is stretching it a bit when this amount of time wasn't agreed upon originally.

When I don't get paid it takes away from me giving a little more extra to my kids and then that is when I take issue with it......

Like I said I think I am being more than understanding eventhough I am being made out as the bad guy here by Steve's (gear busters) many friends here on the board.....

I'm just an average Joe who unfortunately just wants to finish selling off his collection since I don't have time for slot cars anymore due to spending more time with my kids activities they are involved in.

Maybe someday I'll get back into the hobby again if time allows, who knows?

Wayne


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*"I dont care who pays ....."*

I agree VJ, Both you and Wayne are right. 

"I" did not set the initial tone here. "I" not trying to pick a fight, however a quick and peaceable solution was twice offered, seemingly accepted, and now retracted with a whole bunch of diatribe in between. To what end? 

If I had the address this would already be over.

Wayne gets his dough he's a happy camper.

I owe Steve a favor anyway. I'm a happy camper. 

I'd probably do the same for you VJ and take it up with you after school. :tongue: 

Obviously somethings not right here, duh! For whatever reason Steve's not responding and Wayne rightfully wants results. Obviously neither is happening. So let's compromise and get it over with as quickly as possible.
This doesnt have to be about a pound of flesh, my money is green?!


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Bill,

Thank you for the offer to resolve this!

Its very admirable of you to do so!

I wish I had a friend who would step in and do the same for me that way.

Let me give time to Steve to correct this himself before bringing others into the mix.

We are also dealing with the principal of the issue here.

A free pass in you paying his way does not make it right in him not paying me himself. 

Which allows this type of action to happen again possibly without being corrected......


I think Steve will make good here I just need to give him the time to respond here himself and make it right.

Understand what I'm getting at here?

I appreciate the offer but as an example like me being a parent of my child, I can't let someone step in to correct an issue for that child actions in question without correcting the issue from happening again. You have to do that with the person who caused the issue in the first place or the same cycle keeps repeating itself without possibly being corrected.


I hope you understand and take what I said as not diatribe but as trying to correct an existing issue.

Thanks again for the offer!

It is appreciated and very commendable on your end!

Wayne


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Aknowledged Wayne, No sweat. Your position is not enviable. Putting the fire out early is just my way, and I'll hope you'll accept my apologies for seeming curt/harsh.  

My father always said, "Do what you have to do, and let god sort it out later." Thus was my intention in following Cowboy's lead. 

I understand your position, I dont know what's wrong on Steve's end. 
Almost to a man everyone on this board would rather be one up on you than one behind on any deal. That's why I hang here. I owe Steve, so do a lot of folks I'm sure.

It'll all work out somehow, and my offer stands should this drag out beyond what your principles will tolerate.  

Bill


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I think maybe it's time this public forum be finished with this particular private business. It's pretty obvious that Gearbuster owes BRPHO some money. With Steve apparently not responding in here, it's probably time to call him back or keep it between the 2 offending parties.

Bill and Ford, very commendable to offer to step up and pay the tab here, I think anyone here would be proud to call you guys friends.

Wayne, good call not taking $35 from people who owe you nothing, glad to see cooler heads prevailing here. I certainly don't want to see you vilified for someone else owing you money.

This is a great forum with a thread gotten out of hand, let's maybe push this one back under the covers for the time being....


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Bill!

Thanks again for your most gracious offer but to be fair to Steve, I got to give him time also to correct this himself eventhough he already has got 3-4 weeks of my time already! :tongue: 

Also no hurt feelings on my end between you and I.

Your just another new friend I haven't had the acquaintance of yet except under these unfortunate circumstances.......

I'm sure all of this will come out in the wash fine, I just need to be patient for a little while longer. I usually like to give people the benefit of the doubt especially with someone like Steve with the trader rating he has. I guess I just need to give him a little more benefit of doubt?

You all speak very highly of him and I don't know him that well except for our few dealings which were fine till our last one here.....

I feel he will prove me wrong and do the right thing....

Only time will tell at this point.......


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Marty,

Thanks for your input and I do agree with you to a point.

I felt I had to bring this to a post on the boards unfortunately to get gear busters attention since he wasn't responding to my PM's originally due to being too busy as he stated.

I felt by posting this would put pressure on him to resolve the issue with me.

I don't mean to air dirty laundry but like I said in a previous post if it gets me results with the person I have issue with then that is the route i will take.

I appreciate everyones input in trying to resolve this issue and yes it is only $35 but it if you let it go uncorrected then it will be okay the next time and the next time possibly also.

I've pretty much said regarding what I need to say here, it is time for Steve (gear buster) to make good now and save face with me regarding this issue if not the rest of you on the boards......

Thank you again for all your input!

It is very much appreciated to get this issue finished already.....

Wayne (a friend to all and an enemy to none hopefully!)


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Agreed and thread locked. This probably really should have remained at a more private level of communication, such as email. Not trying to be judgemental or say that one or the other is wrong here. Just that this whole thread would likely have not been necessary had it remained that way. I understand being frustrated about a deal that doesn't seem to be going anywhere for a while - trust me there. 

For those who don't know me, I sponsor the Science Fiction Modeling forum here at Hobby Talk and am one of those folks that Hank felt trust in to act as a sort of "Super Moderator" while he's getting settled in. As such I received notification from a regular member of these Slot Car forums regarding this thread. The only reason I'm stepping in here and locking the thread is to try and help keep the peace on these forums. 

Also, please remember that there are always avenues for which to receive recompense for monies lost, as well. I recommend a bit more patience, but if that fails to produce results you can always contact the following websites to see what your other options are: 

http://www.ic3.gov/

http://www.usps.com/postalinspectors/fraud/

Again, I'm not casting judgement on anyone. I would again like to recommend a bit more patience before contacting the above sites for assistance. 

Thread Locked.


----------

